# Java fern, translucent ... ?



## O Blitz O (Oct 21, 2012)

I just came back from a long trip and I had my brother take care of my planted aquarium for me. I noticed my java fern while it has grown and multiplied some leaves have also become translucent. It looks cool and is growing fine, but I am just curious as to why exactly this is happening. What is happening at a cellular level ?

Any insight into this would be appreciated. 

Thank !


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.

Pictures would help, but it sounds like you are referring to the tips of young java fern leaves being clear?

This is normal and seems to be due to the young leaves not having developed chlorophyll yet. As they age the tips of the leaves (fastest growing part) catch up and grow chlorophyll becoming green.


----------



## O Blitz O (Oct 21, 2012)

Zapins said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Pictures would help, but it sounds like you are referring to the tips of young java fern leaves being clear?
> 
> This is normal and seems to be due to the young leaves not having developed chlorophyll yet. As they age the tips of the leaves (fastest growing part) catch up and grow chlorophyll becoming green.


The majority of the leaf is translucent, not just the tips.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Can you take a picture?

Sometimes up to half of the new leaves can be clear.


----------

